# machine polishing soft paint



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Whats the best way to get results on soft paint. I can elimate defects no problems but struggling with swirls although only used g3 rejuventor on cut/polish/finish pads. (elites own)
Maybe a good finishing polish/pad combi would do the trick? megs speed glaze for e.g.
Any advice will be great


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Some paints (isocyanate free paint formula, a clear coat with low heat and abrasion resistance, paint that has not sufficiently outgased or has insufficient hardeners, hence 'soft') this type of paint heats up very quickly causing the polish surface lubrication to dry out, which causes an increase in surface resistance, the pad feels like its dragging and can skip, as the polish abrasives stick to the paint

*Correction -* use a firmer pad that has lees surface resistance or an LC Purple Foamed Wool. Or try to add surface lubrication (Gloss- it Pad Prime) alternatively apply polish with an orbital polisher.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Im using a rotary and a firm polishing/finishing pad.
I just get the feeling im using the wrong polish!
Should g3 give results in regards to swirls


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

possul said:


> Whats the best way to get results on soft paint.


Finish out with a light cleaner/wax using a soft pad on a DA Polisher, I've used Meguiar's ColorX for this purpose with good results but any quality cleaner/wax should work...

The cleaning agents will help to remove any swirls from the last step and the wax, (or whatever the protection ingredients are), will in part fill any reaming swirls giving you your final look.

Soft paints can scratch real easy so anytime you're wiping you have to use gentle touch.

I've also had good luck finishing out with Menzerna finishing polishes with a soft pad on a DA Polisher; problem is though that during the wipe-off you can easily induce marring by wiping...

If this is an issue, then only wipe off most of the polish and get right to your choice of wax or paint sealant, something that dries, especially something that dries and leaves a very slick surface. After the wax/sealant dries, it will have created it's own barrier coating to help reduce the potential for toweling inflicted scratches.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the reply
I have zymol cleaner wax polishto hand (the green stuff) would that work ok 
it does get very slightly scratched when wiping with clean cloths! Quite annoying sometimes!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

possul said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I have zymol cleaner wax polishto hand (the green stuff) would that work ok
> it does get very slightly scratched when wiping with clean cloths! Quite annoying sometimes!


I have not used the Zymol Cleaner/Wax but you could give it a try...

The idea is to get something down that dries and bonds to the paint with easy wipe-off.

The layer that bonds will create a barrier between your towel and the paint.

If it's easy to wipe-off, you'll be able to wipe it off easily, (kind of goes without saying but I'm trying to make a point)

If it leaves the surface slick, you'll now have a barrier coating left on the surface that you were able to remove without inflicting scratches during the wiping action and after the excess is removed you now have a surface that is slick that you should be able to either stop or apply a second coat of whatever suits your fancy.

I've had good luck using Meguiar's M20 Polymer Sealant for paints like this as it offers light cleaning action, it dries, after it dries assuming you've applied a thin coat it wipes of super easy and leaves a very slick surface.

You can stop at this point or you can apply a finishing wax.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I was going to finish with AG hd wax. I will give zymol ago and have a look at some others. I would rather remove than fill to


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

possul said:


> I was going to finish with AG hd wax. I will give zymol ago and have a look at some others. I would rather remove than fill to


Most people would rather remover versus fill but the problem circles back to "touching" the paint in any fashion that doesn't leave a mark, be it from your machine abrading processes or your wiping processes...

Thus the answers I provided about something that makes the surface slick and dries so after you wipe it off you can touch it more easily...

Finishing out on soft paint by machine is one thing, wiping any residue is another thing... you usually have to do the second thing and that's where you induce marring to what was probably a perfectly polished finish.

By finishing with a product that dries, (most true polishes don't dry), you give yourself a little edge over the paint because the protection ingredients that are bonding to the paint, (to create the barrier between the paint and your hand with a cloth in it), will stay behind and the excess residue should wipe off easily if you're already using a product that wipes off easily.

I don't know if the Zymol product will wipe off easily, that will be up to you to determine.

Sometimes, with some paints, doing a little filling to create a flawless finish is your only _*practical*_ option.

Best of luck with it...

:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for your help


----------

